# I need some suggestions



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

My H is currently out in the bush working. I can contact him by phone or email. We are currently working on getting to know each other again. I want to send him some suggestive messages by email, but I really don't have a clue where to start or what to do if he doesn't respond. I'm a little apprehensive about doing it, don't know why. I want to start planting those seeds so that when he gets home in 5 days we are on the same page.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why don't you just ask him if he'd like to flirt with you electronically? "Hey big guy, I just had a thought - I'm feeling a tad bit, you know, titillated, and thought it would be nice to share it with you. Would you like that?"


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

Does he appreciate humor? I might start out with something simple, like "what are you wearing?" and see where that takes you. Or use an inside (cue words between the 2 of you) reference to sex in a light fashion. If you haven't done this before and he's not expecting it, start small, then amp it up.

But I like Hope's approach too.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

He's a guy. He lives on that page.


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> He's a guy. He lives on that page.


Not this man!!! No way no how. We have been living a virtually sexless marriage for a long time and we are starting to reconnect. I have sent a message in the past for example we bought a new bed. I sent him " shall we break that new bed in tonight!?!?" He deleted the message and never even acknowledged receiving it. When I asked him why he didn't RSVP as requested he said how am I supposed to reply??


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

What about a more direct approach then like:

"thinking about you right now and waiting for these 5 days to be over so we can be together"


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Tango said:


> Not this man!!! No way no how. We have been living a virtually sexless marriage for a long time and we are starting to reconnect. I have sent a message in the past for example we bought a new bed. I sent him " shall we break that new bed in tonight!?!?" He deleted the message and never even acknowledged receiving it. When I asked him why he didn't RSVP as requested he said how am I supposed to reply??


Ok, well, that's just weird.

Sounds to me like you guys need to start reconnecting in other ways first.

Work on your relationship. The sex life will naturally follow.

Are you familiar with Gottman's 7 principles for making marriage work book?


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Two Suggestions:*


Make sure it is the correct number that you’re texting.
If it’s a Company phone, not his personal one, I’d leave it strictly G-Rated.


----------

